
Apple starts building iPhone 6S in India to lower costs - f3f3_
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/26/17506068/apple-iphone-6s-india-tariffs
======
syvex
The linked article doesn't mention if this involves another manufacturing
company, but the original article adds more detail and context.

[https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/after-
se-...](https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/hardware/after-se-made-in-
india-iphone-6s-set-to-hit-a-store-near-you-soon/articleshow/64741606.cms)

Turns out there is an existing facility that already makes the iPhone SE for
India, and this would just add a second model to that list.

